# Slab leak



## Dragonlady (Jan 6, 2009)

I just had a slab leak repaired in my garage area....instead of cutting into the slab the plumber capped off the leaking pipe and re-routed the pipe.  I am just curious whether it is standard procedure to re-route the pipe on the outside of the wall?  This was done in the garage area so the pipe runs along the ceiling on the outside of the wall.  I was told by another plumber that this is not "code".  That the pipe should have been run inside the wall and I could have a problem during an inspection if I ever wanted to sale my place.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome DragonLady:
Your Plumber took the 'hot, fast and cheap' route. You will find exposed piping in many buildings; they usually just paint them to match their background and its not such a big deal.
The next time you go out to eat, look up at the ceiling. You'll probably see the roof trusses, heat and air ducts, sprinkler system and maybe some other pipes, all painted black and completely unnoticed unless you look for them.
I'm sure your Plumber would be willing to come back and re-run the pipe in the slab but, would you be willing to pay for it, suffer the dust and noise?
Glenn


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually they by law can not cut into the slab any more.....It cuts into the tension wires that in your foundation for earthquake stuff.  At least this is what the plumber has told me. And this slab leak was actually covered by my association.  (Cheap plumbers, I'm sure)  Thanks for your input.


----------

